# Considering the nomadic life



## beesontoast (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi everyone - I'm getting more and more disenchanted with fixed-home living and wanting to spend as much time as possible - up to all of it - living in some kind of 'portable' set-up, which may end up being a bus, van or stealth trailer of some kind. 
I have lived simply before, but not for some time and never 'on the road', so while I am prepared to learn and adapt, I do have some survival skills, including hunting small game, fishing and good manual dexterity.
Hoping to get to know some of you in time, and looking forward to sharing experiences.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 6, 2014)

hi,:wave::welcome:


----------



## MaryMC (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello from Cumbria. :wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello and :welcome: from kent


----------



## shawbags (Jan 7, 2014)

hi and :welcome: , do it , remember , fail to plan then you plan to fail , do your homework and ask questions no mater how large or small , good luck , shawbags


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome and good luck whatever you decide.  :wave:


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi and I would say if you want to do it ! Go for it matey ! Good luck & best wishes. 

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 8, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello and welcome from a damp Derbyshire :wave:


----------



## BrianG (Jan 8, 2014)

beesontoast said:


> Hi everyone - I'm getting more and more disenchanted with fixed-home living and wanting to spend as much time as possible - up to all of it - living in some kind of 'portable' set-up, which may end up being a bus, van or stealth trailer of some kind.
> I have lived simply before, but not for some time and never 'on the road', so while I am prepared to learn and adapt, I do have some survival skills, including hunting small game, fishing and good manual dexterity.
> Hoping to get to know some of you in time, and looking forward to sharing experiences.



Hi,  I must say that I have been having the same thoughts for many years. 
      Quite a lot of people do so and they vary quite a lot as regards their individual positions. Age, Marital Status, Finance etc.
      A fair number seem to be single men. Most married couples seem to be retired, own their own homes which they rent out and therefor have extra income and security to fall back on.
      You obviously need something behind you for emergencies such as repairs and maintenance. Even if you are a capable mechanic it still costs.
      In my case I cannot get my wife to think about it. We both spend a fair amount of time with doctors and hospitals with relatively minor problems which worry her. We are both in our mid seventies so can only expect these things, and having spent 10 years in Spain where we always managed medically I find it hard to understand what her worries are. However we are still deeply in love and I wouldn't pressure her too much. (Sloppy Bugger that I am)
        We are in rented accommodation so when I see that rent and council tax going out each month, especially when we go off for a couple of months in the motorhome, I think if we lived in the van we could use that money for something else. The travellers manage OK so why couldn't we.
         Anyway, if you have no ties, give it a go, and I wish you all the luck in the world. Like me I think you just hate to conform!


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 10, 2014)

About 25 years ago I  had thoughts about this, but swmbo wasnt impressed! She was worried about bringing up kids in that situation.Tbh, Im glad I didnt now, because as I get older, although I think Im still able to do various tasks, I realise I have limitations, and its easier to overcome them living in a house.
I'm very jealous of your intentions!


----------



## QFour (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome from the land of Robin Hood   :welcome:


..


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi and welcome to a great site.


----------



## Sky (Jan 11, 2014)

beesontoast said:


> I'm getting more and more disenchanted with fixed-home living



Hi, welcome to the forum.  :welcome:

I've been living full-time in my motorhome now since June 2012.  I spent late summer and winter in France in 2012 and it was all new to me.  Previously, I'd spent seven years in a stealth van and moved all round the UK.

You'll get all sorts of conflicting advice depending on who you talk to (even on here) about which is the best way to go about doing it.  It's you who has to make the decision and you can't make that decision without some experience first.

My recommendation would be this:

Talk to friends and family first to seek their opinions, then take most of them with a pinch of salt as they'll think you're mad.  You will need the support of at least one to use as a mailing/contact address anyway (there are ways round this, but it's easiest this way) and for dentist/doctor etc.

Most importantly; don't commit until you've at least tried it.  See if you can borrow or rent a van if possible or failing that; get something that you're least likely to lose money on if you don't like it.  The only way you'll know if it's for you is to give it a go. 

I love the freedom it gives me and the fact that I can live comfortably for less than fifty quid a week (excluding road tax, insurance and maintenance of the van) in the UK and even less in France.

Whatever you decide, have fun.  You've certainly come to the best forum for advice.

:camper::have fun:


----------



## rottiontour (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi beesontoast,

do, what your heart is telling to you if you think you could cope.

Bernd


----------



## jonkil (Jan 11, 2014)




----------

